# 240V Lighting.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
My 240V dimmer lights have failed on my Cheyenne 696 (2007). The bulbs are both Ok. Has anyone got any ideas?

Regards,
Sennen523.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Dimmers often have internal fuses that do go from time to time. The ELT may have tripped but this would cut out other equipment. Other than that all you can really do is to get someone to work back through the circuit measuring the voltage until you find it. Then you have located the problem.

Safariboy


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I can tell you exactly what the problem is and I'd stake my house on it. If you remove the dimmer switch and look on te back of it, you'll see a little coil. You'll notice one of the ends of the coil has broken off the circuit board. You'll see the little hole where it's meant to be, just poke it back through the hole and solder it into place.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Sennen523 it may be that the coil on the back of the dimmer has become disconnected. If you call our technical people they should be able to diagnose the problem.

They can be contacted on 01482 678981 or send me a PM and I will ask someone to call you?

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry Clodhopper, I think you are correct, I hadn't read your post properly, a case of more haste less speed.

Best regards

Ian


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine went on or Cheyenne and Spinneys' ( my dealers), contacted Auttrail who sent me out a replacement dimmer switch. So it might be worth a call.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies. You were spot on, the coil in the dimmer switch had broken off on one end.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------

